# Replaced Directv R10 Hard Drive After Old One Received 6.4a



## ellie621 (Jun 12, 2008)

Very confused on a few things here. I upgraded my hard drive for more space and to prolong my R10's life. It was replaced with a replacement kit from dvrupgrade.com. My old drive did receive the 6.4a update and the new one will not update beyond what it is 6.1 . I received my first directv service update early this morning and tried again...phoned into tivo and R10 still not saying pending restart. Calls were all successful yesterday and today. Reboot does nothing other than reboot...no update via satellite. 

I phoned Directv and was told "You are not allowed to replace the hardware as it will void any warranty"... "you will not get the update because I changed the hard drive"..."you must replace it with one of their dvrs" . 2 phone calls same answer. I never read anywhere that an upgraded hard drive will never receive an update. Please help. Otherwise my R10 is working good.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to CSR roulette, ask 3 different CSR's the same question, receive 3 different answers.  I have one upgraded to 6.4a, it has two 500GB drives.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You should never tell the CSR that you replaced the hard drive - that's not in their script and they'll wash their hands of you.

I've replaced disks and got 6.4a.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, like Stevel said don't mention the new hard drive if you call back. 

Make sure your R10 has a phone line plugged in and do a system test. Press the Directv button on your remote then go to messages and setting then system test. Run the test then go back to settings, phone and choose connect to the DVR service now. Lastly check System Information and scroll down to Service Data Download and see if "Last Status" is pending restart. If so it downloaded and is ready to restart to install it. Restart unless you are recording a program as it will take a few minutes to install. You may have to connect to the DVR service several times for it to receive the pending restart prompt.


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

My dad wanted a larger HD in his DirecTivo. I ordered one for him, got to his house, his unit was pending restart so I restarted and it came up with the new software. I then unplugged it, put in the new drive. Within a very short period of time, it too loaded the new software.


----------



## ToroGuns (Sep 9, 2003)

snickerrrrs said:


> Make sure your R10 has a phone line plugged in and do a system test. Press the Directv button on your remote then go to messages and setting then system test. Run the test then go back to settings, phone and choose connect to the DVR service now. Lastly check System Information and scroll down to Service Data Download and see if "Last Status" is pending restart. If so it downloaded and is ready to restart to install it. Restart unless you are recording a program as it will take a few minutes to install. You may have to connect to the DVR service several times for it to receive the pending restart prompt.


Thanks... Your information worked for me on the first try.


----------

